# First smoke of the season, nothin to brag about



## skeeter (Mar 24, 2007)

Just completed the first smoke of the season, but I'm not proud of the results.  First I put a chicken on with a beer can adapter and no smoke or heat got on the inside of the chicken, back to the open bottom, also I couldn't get it above 162 deg. with a 225 deg fire.  I think the water pan was to close to the fire, will spread the two apart next week.  Second, my chops didn't turn out the way I thought they would, I think for the same reason, water pan to close to the fire.  Also I soaked one chop in apple juice for 30 minutes like someone here suggested, but it came out rather bland.. The best two were the ones with just salt & pepper.  Next week we try again, Mrs. Skeeter demands that I perfect the chicken like last year or the new smoker goes back and the old one comes out.  Ya all have a great Sunday, it's going to rain here so I won't even bother litin a fire till next sat.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

Skeeter -

Maybe you didn't wait long enough for he chicken?


----------



## skeeter (Mar 25, 2007)

Naw the chicken was on for 5 hours and it was a 3.5 pounder, just need to hone my skills with the new smoker.  There is always next weekend/


----------



## gofish (Mar 25, 2007)

I always lay my birds flat on the grates.  

If you have a new smoker, dont go by the temp 'gauge' that it came with, they are almost always in need of calibration.  Use an oven thermometer ($5 from Wallmart) to see what your temps are on the grate.  Thats the only reason I can think of.  If you had a 225* temp that 3lb bird should have been fried chicken after 5 hours.


----------



## meowey (Mar 25, 2007)

New equipment takes some time to learn.  Each type has it's own little quirks.  Go Fish hit it on the head.  Be sure you know the temps!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## skeeter (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Meowy & Randy, I know the temp gauge is off, I put one on the grate and it was off by 50 deg.  I look at it this way, half the fun is learning.  We re-group and hit her again next Sat.


----------



## gofish (Mar 26, 2007)

Great attitude Skeeter ......... Your right half the fun is learning and the other half is eating ........ and drinking ......... and eating ...........


----------

